# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Blue board and acrylic render or paint

## ooty_boy

I have a total of about 10m2 of new wall to clad, and I'd like a flat finish (ie not boards). 
Blue board with paint or an acylic render seems to be the logical way, but I'm very open to alternatives. 
I'm a bit confused about to do joins in the blue board. There seem to be a few different products available, some with multipart applications (base coat, top coat, hardener) and some that appear to be a single application. 
Given the relatively small area I'm doing, I'd prefer not to buy several large buckets of stuff and use a fraction of each.  
One of the products mentioned to me was acratex - has anybody got experience with this product? Can I get joins with this or a similar product smooth enough to paint, or should I use one of the textured acrylic finishes (Hadrian was one product I saw)? 
Does blue board have recessed edges like plasterboard, or does jointing tape just on top? 
Any advise gratefully received...

----------


## ausdesign

Can't help with the coating but as far as the blue board goes yes it has a rebate along 3 edges.

----------

